# ciao a tutti



## Circe (26 Febbraio 2014)

ciao...sul lavoro non posso, a casa non posso, e che cappero....x scrivere devo collegarmi dal cell chiusa in bagno :-(
vi leggo, anche se non intervengo...restate sempre una parte di me, solo mia, che mi ha aiutato nei momenti duri e che tutt'ora mi fa compagnia.
Vi bacio uno ad uno
<3


----------



## Ultimo (26 Febbraio 2014)

Ciao circiuzza! :bacio:


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Febbraio 2014)

Un bacio, Circe.


----------



## mic (26 Febbraio 2014)

Buon viaggio, scrittore.


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Febbraio 2014)

mic;bt9762 ha detto:
			
		

> Buon viaggio, scrittore.


ciao un abbraccio :abbraccio:


----------



## perplesso (27 Febbraio 2014)

Sarebbe anche il caso che impari ad importi.....soprattutto a casa direi che nessuno può venirtela a menare perchè scrivi di un forum....cerca di non lasciarti schiacciare


----------

